# SHOW ME YOUR FENCING



## CLC Stables (Jun 26, 2008)

If any of your read on the Back Porch my wife and I just bought 10 acres. We are trying to decide on fencing to put in so I would love to see pictures of what you have.


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine's not fancy but I love it for the minis. It's cattle panels on oak posts that are painted and 8' apart. Here's a shot of some of it:


----------



## [email protected] River (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Rob,

Congrats on the purchase of your new land. We have vinyl fencing and ABSOLUTELY love it!!! We got ours from Saratoga fencing in Saratoga NY. It was installed 8 yrs. ago and still looks brand new. We use 3-rail for minis, but would recommend 4-rail for large horses. We have had to replace boards occasionally due to trees falling, but other than that, it is sturdy and supports a lot of weight (our broodmares have been unsuccesful in their crusade to break the fence). We would not trade it for anything. It does not rot like wood and it is easy to clean.

This is the best pic I have of our fencing...... complete with horses....


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 26, 2008)

Our fencing is cattle panels and field fencing


----------



## Miniv (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a bit of everything..........Some vinyl, some cattle paneling, and some field fence. I personally prefer the cattle panels, although the vinyl is pretty. We are replacing the field fencing with the panels.


----------



## Erica (Jun 26, 2008)

We have landscape timbers along the parameters











cross fencing is cattle panels - t/posts

They hold up to them rubbing and laying on them, stallions can't get through to each other, if I have a stallion that's bad about the fenceline I put a strand of electric on the middle on his side and it will stop any fussing.


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 26, 2008)

Perimeter is slick wire, 6 strands, with a strand of electric fence wire (I highly recommend the solar power fence chargers!). In certain cross fences, it's slick wire, field fence, or cattle fence. We're on a budget and the slick wire is pennies a foot! So far, with the electric fence, it's held up well.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 26, 2008)

We have cedar split rail backed up by welded wire. If you check out my website in my signature on the opening and miniature horse pages you can see a few pictures of them. And also check out "Winter In The Pinelands". A snowy picture of fencing as well.


----------



## drk (Jun 26, 2008)

We have split rail with no-climb metal horse fencing attached on the inside to keep dogs and other critters out and keep the horses safe.


----------



## susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

4 ft. no-climb plus hot wire on one area, 4 ft. welded wire plus hot wire on the other.

We started with field fencing and NO hot wire, which was just dumb...they made quick work of that! But with the hot wire top and bottom, they never even touch the fence -- it's more of a visual and a backup should the power go out, so when we fence in more land we may go to field fencing plus hot wire.

We use temporary fencing with step-in stakes for grazing, but we've found that the boys totally respect it, while our filly will step right on through. Perhaps it's a gender thing...I can touch the tape fencing and hardly get a buzz, whereas Keith gets a good jolt...


----------



## Genie (Jun 26, 2008)

Oak boards that are stained.

THey do not break or rot like the pine boards did.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 26, 2008)

NO CLIMB.....Front has no climb and 4 board for looks. 6 inch posts.....8" brace posts and gate posts...8 ft. apart. Have had it all......this has worked the best.


----------



## minie812 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have 5 ft non-climb and also have the cattle panels. I hope to replace the ccattle panels slowly as I worry about the foals sticking their heads in them and getting caught.


----------



## Marty (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the vinyl fencing we have that runs around the perimeter by County Estate Fencing. We are very pleased with it. Each post is concreted in the ground so its not going anywhere and the joints don't come loose and pop out when the weather changes. They sell hot wire insulators separately that are made for it also. No more rotten posts or

wood repairs.






This is how the fields are separated with field fencing and hot wire on both sides inside and out so no more sagging fence lines there either and nobody sitting in the fence or mashing it down. Metal tee fence cappers for safety.


----------



## susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention...DEFINITELY have to have the Tpost caps!

Marty, your vinyl fencing looks great! We'd love to add that on the perimeters.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 26, 2008)

Redgum fence. We oil it to keep it's rich red colour.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 26, 2008)

We have some of the 4 foot non-climb fence, some round pen panels to separate minis from big horse, and some flexible vinyl which is mostly for the big horse, but when he is in another pasture, the minis use it. We discovered that the gray mare can wiggle through the fence however!!! The big advantage of the flexible vinyl is that when a tree falls on it (often, it seems) the fence will bounce right back up once the tree is removed. Not so with the wire fencing.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! What beautiful mini farms! I wish I could visit all of them!

We have a heavy gauge 5 1/2' no climb horse fence on the perimiter of our 5 acres. It is on metal T posts. Wooden posts don't hold in the soil here. The corners are all welded pipe. Most of our interior fencing is cattle panels welded to pipe rails and posts. This has all withstood 10 years of spring shedding and is still in good shape.

In IL we had split rail with no climb on the inside. The various types of board fencing are beautiful, but here we need dog proof so the fence is to the ground or a bit below.





Charlotte


----------

